# are lights legal?



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

I know they are fine to use in AL, where I fish most, but can you use a submersable green light night fishing for trout and reds in FL waters?


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

Never seen any regulations against it, I believe they are legal in Fl. as well.


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought that was the case, but I remembered hearing something a few months ago about either some places that had made them illegal, or that were thinking about it.


----------



## captjoshrozier (Oct 4, 2007)

I think what you're referring to was the complaints of super bright dock lights along some areas of the intracoastal waterway in parts of southern Florida. Avid fishermen were putting lights on their own docks that were so bright that they were keeping the neighbors awake.I don't believe that there is any reg against the underwater variety.


----------

